

The Story of the US Federal Reserve on 9-11 - Hoff
http://m.dailykos.com/story/2014/09/10/1328813/-The-Astonishing-Story-of-the-Federal-Reserve-on-9-11#

======
joezydeco
" _...they could not get armored truck carriers to come into downtown Chicago
due to fears, fanned by the media, associated with the Sears Tower. With banks
beginning to run low and one bank needing as much as $1.2M right away, Chicago
Fed employees found “alternate methods” of getting the currency delivered
within two hours. "_

Oh c'mon! There has to be a great story behind those words "alternate
methods". Were Fed employees carrying boxes of cash in the trunks of their
cars to the banks?

